# N&S Detail - E46 Touring Correction



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

*N&S Detail - E46 325 Touring Correction*

Evening All,

Some of you may have seen a few pics of this detail on Twitter, well the pictures have finally been sorted out so here we go, its not a short one I'm afraid

As Baker21 and Dooka have their 'Double D' details I though Nick and I best have a slogan, best I could do was N&S

My Audi TT (also subject to a N&S Detail) had to go as my work car is an A1 and we have recently adopted a Lab:lol:

So the TT was passed on to my Mum who loves it to bits, and we very quickly went for this bad boy! Clearly been a loved family wagon and well maintained but the paint work was frankly terrible, more grey than dark metallic blue!

Here is what we started with...










As you can see a fair bit of work to do...

Wheels were given a through going over with Auto Finesse Imperial and the Tyres and Arches got a well needed scrub with Auto Finesse Citrus Power.

Then the car got a covering of Auto Finesse Avalanche snow foam, cracking stuff this which pulled plenty of rubbish off this filthy beast:



















Next up the shuts/panel gaps/nooks and cranies were seen to with detailing brushes and Citrus Power again.

Then a through hand wash with a CarPro Mitt (thanks Andy) and Auto Finesse Lather.










Car was dried then decontaminated with CarPro IronX and Auto Finesse Oblitarate. Then given another Avalanche foam for good measure:lol:




























Now it was back in the try the crusty passenger side front wing was removed as it was rotten, you can seen the blistering here (common E46 issue):










A new BMW wing was ordered and the car was prepped to receive the new wing and paint.

Claying was undertaken with Auto Finesse Glide lube and Dodo agressive (purple) clay.



















Before the machining work was tackled the interior needed a 'little' TLC, a combination of steam, loads of MFs and Britemax Interior Cleaner achieved this save:



















Couple of 50/50's:



















Now time for a spot of polishing! Due to this:










A combo of Gloss It wool pads and Scholl S3 Gold were called for.



















As was a spot of wet sanding:










Crusty wing gone, replacement looking much better, not a bad paint match/blend...










S3/Wool was then refinded with the Rupes Big Foot (and mini air powered version) using Rupes yellow pads and Scholl S20:



















Few correction pics and 50/50's:























































Not forgetting the gloss back trim:










Then it was time for an Eraser wipe down to check out work:










Then the finish was refined with blue 3M pads on the rotary with Menzerna 106FA:










And we thought, this will do...










Time for some details, AF Tripple on the grille recesses:










And a 'light' tickle with AF Mercury on the exhaust:










Another Eraser wipedown to get the paint ready for a new LSP to me CarPro CQUK:










Very easy to apply/remove and we used only 10ml to coat the whole car!

Whilst we were waiting for an hour to pass for the Reload wipedown we continued with more details.

Wheels off for an Eraser wipedown and 'original' Gtechniq C1. Then CarPro DLUX on the trim, Gtechniq package on the windscreen and Gtechniq T1 on the tyres:










Engine bay (cleaned earlier on in the detail) dressed with CarPro Perl:










Reload wipedon completed and time for some pics!














































And the finishing touch.....










Not a bad turnaround?

Let us know what you think

Cheers

Simon & Nick


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simon & Nick excellent turn around and the the CQUK has given a great finish after good correction


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning transformation.

Very nice work indeed guys.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

hell of a turn around


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

One of my favourite write-ups of the year. 

Great work and it looks like you had a great time. :buffer:

Here's to the next one...! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That's a very nice turnaround guys and a great transformation on the swirly old paint! :thumb: 

Not that I would have expected anything less having seen the maestro in action myself recently working his magic on a poorly Aston. :buffer: One of the UK's most underated and finest Pro Detailers in my opinion. 

Enjoy your new wheels Simon and glad the TT has gone to a good and appreciative home. 

Alan W


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice one chaps - been eagerly waiting for this. 

A significant turn around - and a great show case of the CQUK & DLUX products


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work guys, very slick indeed


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate, that's now in time-warp condition. The e46 touring would be on the short list if I required such a car.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Stunning job :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Superb job, and just as good a write-up. Enjoyed that, thanks. How long did it take the 2 of you?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunning transformation.
Looks awesome


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Top job Si/Nick!

Fuelled by Redbull and Mars bars? lol


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet turnaround dude looks like a totally different car to the one I saw a while back!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Let us know what you think 


STUNNING, nothing short of fantastic rescue :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice turnover!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cracking job chaps - lovely motor too! Was keeping up to date with it over on Twitter and been waiting for the write up! 

Great correction, sure the CQUK will have it well covered over winter - sure Mr. Seaman will be pleased about the results too - think CQUK will be coming to an Audi S4 Avant near us pretty soon!

JB


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Great to read this after seeing bits and bobs on Twitter. A fantastic turnaround, as seams to be the case with every detail from Nick & Simon, whether working as a team or individually. 

I love the E46 BMW's and sometimes I think that the newer models on the market today are ruined a little bit when it comes to the look of them. This is a great example and it's nice to see it being looked after. Great attention to detail and a superb end result. 

Matt


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## arbth703 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great guys, nice work.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looks very good


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Really great work. Would like to see some of the smaller photos in a larger size. The engine bay looks very good.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Only 10ml CqUK with hole car? Do you use some kind different method to spread it? Stunning gloss.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Bish Bash Bosh ..


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

A damn fine turnaround, especially the engine bay.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work. Nice and Shiny.

Great write up, very enjoyable to read. Car does look stunning once you finished looked like a joy to bring up to your standards.

Good choice as it's a fantatic colour. Enjoy!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

CarPro.UK said:


> One of my favourite write-ups of the year.
> 
> Great work and it looks like you had a great time. :buffer:
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy!

I think Nick is praying I don't change my car again:lol:

:detailer:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

If we get another write up like that, then you have my permission to change it.


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Lovely turn around mate.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Very very nice. Great thread.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work lads


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous work guys:buffer: and I have to admit a very good format for the write up , very enjoyable, thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

An amazing transformation, great work.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Alan W said:


> That's a very nice turnaround guys and a great transformation on the swirly old paint! :thumb:
> 
> *Not that I would have expected anything less having seen the maestro in action myself recently working his magic on a poorly Aston. :buffer: One of the UK's most underated and finest Pro Detailers in my opinion. *
> 
> ...


I certainly agree Alan

Thanks for the comments:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking sharp Simon, very nice write up too pal.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Oops forgot to ask , what steam cleaner did you use Simon?


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Crackong job mate:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Russ and his BM said:


> Superb job, and just as good a write-up. Enjoyed that, thanks. How long did it take the 2 of you?


Thanks matey, we think about 48 man hours plus the paintwork:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

bigslippy said:


> Oops forgot to ask , what steam cleaner did you use Simon?


We used a Nilfisk 51H


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Good work Simon & Nick, that was a bit of a mess :thumb:

Another Festooligan walks amongst us :thumb: :wave:


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent write up. Like the 50/50 interior:thumb:


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

must say, what a transformation.... top work, if i get a bmw 3 series i will be sending it to you


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks fantastic, amazing turnaround :thumb:


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

good work

same colour as my old 330ci


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

alxg said:


> Good work Simon & Nick, that was a bit of a mess :thumb:
> 
> Another Festooligan walks amongst us :thumb: :wave:


I miss my RAP matey, working with Nick's makes me want another!



goodyuk82 said:


> Excellent write up. Like the 50/50 interior:thumb:


Thanks, it was grim before!



jfletch121 said:


> must say, what a transformation.... top work, if i get a bmw 3 series i will be sending it to you


Thank you.



cotter said:


> Looks fantastic, amazing turnaround :thumb:


Much appreciated.



shaziman said:


> Amazing!


Thanks!



Bigstuff said:


> good work
> 
> same colour as my old 330ci


Cheers, the change in depth of colour is particularly noticable on ths colour, not forgiving when its swirled up!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

quality!


----------



## sohail (Jan 23, 2013)

that looks beautiful


----------

